# Installing new exterior door, what to do with gaps between door and siding?



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

really need to take door back off and siding and j channel around door and flash around the corner of door back into the opening and back a few inches past the siding and reinstall door and then siding and J channel that goes tight to the door. seal J channel with Quad caulk to the side of the brickmold. what you have there is a vertical water intrusion waiting to damage everything beneath the door.

another way that might work is to take off brickmold and put 5/4 x 4 or 5 cpvc in place of it ripped to fit that goes tight to the J at both sides, still need to flash before putting door back though...


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Or take off brick molding and put in 5/4 azek (of similar PVC material). Caulk along back corner of j Chanel before installing


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also get rid of that wood brick moulding and use PVC brick moulding if you want it to never rot out again.
Did you flash under the door before installing it?
If the door was out, J moulding gone and the siding you could wrap the Rough opening with wide window tape to flash it, install the door, reinstall the J moulding then the siding, no caulking needed.

Also make sure the threshold is full supported, if not it's going to twist and cause the seals in the outside corners to crack.
I use PVC lumber and trim head screws.
What ever you use it can not stick out past the threshold.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...2D096185C0726EFFAF1F1000B4243&selectedIndex=9

You also will need a piece of Z moulding over the top of the before the J goes on.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

There is so little siding there I would just delete it, It looks kind of limp. Make up a molding to fit in there. That and the stuff Joe said. Proper flashing, support, and water evacuation is very important. Most builders don't seem to understand any of the above.

Of course, one of the major local builders secret motto is 

"Build them fast, not to last"


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice Picture Joe. Too bad they are bucking water on the sides. The felt should have shed *over *the SBS. The material should have gone all the way round the opening. Bottom first. Sides over bottom. Top over sides. Felt over top. Shingled. Thanks for the picture though.


----------

